# Baby clothes, button verse zipper



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I have some really cute patterns that I would like to make up for my Granddaughter. Alot of the dresses have zippers in the back. I think I would really prefer to put little buttons on it instead. Just seems that a zipper is alittle rough for a baby. What do you all think? and if I do change the back to buttons instead of the zipper closure how hard do you think it will be to change up the pattern?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You'd have to add a bit extra on each side of the back opening for the overlap, but shouldn't be too hard.

OR

you could use velcro and then buttons as fake buttoning have a strip of velcro sticking from under one of the sides where the zipper would be, and the whole piece of velcro on the other side facing down. Then you could just sew on a few decorative buttons. 

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

hummm thank you so very much, I really like the velcro idea... I'll try the button back and a velcro back. I'll let you know how they turn out...


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I hated zippers on babies. And made nearly everything mine wore for the first 4 or 5 years.

I used a lot of children's corner patterns, multisized and particularly useful. (though I am in the deep south and my children didn't run around in snow or cold.

http://www.childrenscornerfabric.com/ Most of them had plackets and buttons. If you had one, it would thoroughly explain how to do it, and you'd be able to change all the others.

Most of the bodice tops are lined, which is far easier than facing things, taking much less time, though a small amount more fabric. Generally, the placket extends down the pants/skirt to make it easier to get the little critters in and out.

sigh... I miss those days,,, but look forward, in my future to grands.... (but not just yet)


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you.. I'll have to check out those patterns.


----------

